# Field round at Anne Arundel the 19th



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I think that I just may have to come out and play.:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

aww shucky ducky......maybe I will get some marks this weekend :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:archer: Congrats on a thousand posts Rattleman.. :cheers:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :archer: Congrats on a thousand posts Rattleman.. :cheers:


That slipped right by me. I guess that I am staying on here waaay too long.:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Our first shoot of the year is this coming Sunday at 10 am the 19th. We will be shooting 28 field. Shotgun start. Hope to see you all there Sunday. Oh and by the way the weather will be great.:smile:


I need to start at like 8:00am....can I get an exemption?



xpuncher said:


> I think that I just may have to come out and play.:shade:


Yer too skeered!!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> aww shucky ducky......maybe I will get some marks this weekend :chortle:


Blah blah blah.....come on Hornet....you know it takes an act of GOD for a Viginian to come to MD to shoot a bow!!! 



IGluIt4U said:


> :archer: Congrats on a thousand posts Rattleman.. :cheers:


and to think sticky.....1000 posts and he still ahsn't said a thing!!! !!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinky you must be confused....half the people in Va thought I had moved to Md I shoot there so much. If you look at my card from the past 3 years....90% of my rounds were shot in MD. I think I shot 3 rounds in Va last year....and two of them were with you.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hinky you must be confused....half the people in Va thought I had moved to Md I shoot there so much. If you look at my card from the past 3 years....90% of my rounds were shot in MD. I think I shot 3 rounds in Va last year....and two of them were with you.


So does that mean you'll be there?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> So does that mean you'll be there?


maybe....if Nino can get marks we may be there.....I have no marks but I can get them as I go :wink: It's early in the year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright....so who is gonna be at AAA on Sun other then Mike, Hinky, and Ed?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright....so who is gonna be at AAA on Sun other then Mike, Hinky, and Ed?


:chimpeep: :wave3:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Im bringing Young Jedi with me.... and mabe another one. 

Also I tried to get D Mc but his vajayjay is hurtin'!!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright....so who is gonna be at AAA on Sun other then Mike, Hinky, and Ed?


Meeeee Meeee Meeee.:blob1: For my very first field shoot ever.....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright....so who is gonna be at AAA on Sun other then Mike, Hinky, and Ed?


Who else so you want??? I hear that the Budweiser girls (All four of them) will be there or was that in one of my deluted DREAMS???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Who else so you want??? I hear that the Budweiser girls (All four of them) will be there or was that in one of my deluted DREAMS???


What are you trying to do????

Make X hunter drive to Md :doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What are you trying to do????
> 
> Make X hunter drive to Md :doh:


 :nono: :darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :nono: :darkbeer:


He knows where to stay away from.

That's be like Superman going to Planet Cripton!!!!

Don't you know I'm the criptonite to his superman!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> He knows where to stay away from.
> 
> That's be like Superman going to Planet Cripton!!!!
> 
> Don't you know I'm the criptonite to his superman!!!


Yea, I've seen him quiver in your presence...  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm ready.. I think.... just built some new arrows, shot em today, got my marks, shot a real good half.. bring it on... :tongue: :archer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been at the range ALL day getting it ready for you kind folks. Lanes are blown clean, Practice butts are rebuilt, Targets are hung a new bunny on our top half. Hopefully the weather will hold out so we can get this thing in.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> I have been at the range ALL day getting it ready for you kind folks. Lanes are blown clean, Practice butts are rebuilt, Targets are hung a new bunny on our top half. Hopefully the weather will hold out so we can get this thing in.


You da man... see ya for :tea: in the morning.. pray it don't rain..


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I think it's time to replace RATTLE with THE.......

Thanks Ed for you r assistance and understanding in letting us get out of the gate at first light!!!

CJ, myself and R.Y.E. took Ronnie West out for a test run today down at Eutah Forrest.

RW shot better than I've seen him shoot in many many years the 1st half, then he was back to the RW we know and love on the back!!!

RYE crushes his personnal best of 513 with a 530 and he gave at least 4 away cheap!!!

CJ just misses a 550 thanks to a miss on the bunny....

And ole' Hinky is back up to his old shinanigans setting his sights wrong, shooting cracked arrows and beggin' shot after shot to catch!!! I just don't have it anymore!!!

SO Sticky, THEMAN and Mikey L. how many ya'll givin' me tomorrow!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think it's time to replace RATTLE with THE.......
> 
> Thanks Ed for you r assistance and understanding in letting us get out of the gate at first light!!!
> 
> ...


 Well, RW shoots indoors with us.. I know he can shoot... at least he should be able to.. :chortle: :wink:

Givin ya?! :chortle: Tell ya what.. you only gotta spot me 45... :becky: :cheers: Need an early 4th? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, RW shoots indoors with us.. I know he can shoot... at least he should be able to.. :chortle: :wink:
> 
> Givin ya?! :chortle: Tell ya what.. you only gotta spot me 45... :becky: :cheers: Need an early 4th? :noidea: :lol:


We'll have 4 but we can shoot 5 it don't matter much to me!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll see if I can get up that early.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*whatttt everrrrr....*



Hinkelmonster said:


> I think it's time to replace RATTLE with THE.......
> 
> Thanks Ed for you r assistance and understanding in letting us get out of the gate at first light!!!
> 
> ...




```

```


:hand::hand:


YEAH....
SURE.. 

:shade:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


S.P. I wish I was fibbin' just a little bit.....the bow arm is mush, the shoulder is a wreck......the head is a basketcase......I think I might have to hang it up!!!!

I came home today 0-2 in cripsy battles.............wifey says one more day like that and I'm done!!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Hinky's bad day at AAA turned out to be 556. The man is a machine. His bad shots still find the "X" - it is a treat to watch he and Mike Leiter (553) going at it target for target.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like he wised up and started listenin to the Unit.. :chortle: :wink:

The course was in great shape, thanks Rattleman for all your efforts.. :thumb: :hail:

My shooting wasn't in great shape, but I did a bit better than my first shoot, so at least I'm a goin in the right direction..  Had a blast shootin with a couple of archers from the North, but somehow I missed Hornet? :noidea: :set1_thinking: and I saw Blondie and Pennysdad and could have even been Penny too, but I could never cross paths with em.. :frusty:

All in all a great shoot, even the weather held out for us.. :tongue: Sorry I didn't make it down to shoot with the early birds, saw you guys out about target 6 or 7 when I got there.. :lol: :sleepy2:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You didn't miss me....you know if I am there I am not hard to find :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Way to go Randy and Mike! :set1_applaud: C'mon...lets get some more scores.

Sticky, its time to spill it. What did ya shoot? :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Nine points better than I did at Vingt-neuf..  :becky: :darkbeer:

I shot ok, when I shot well, I hit X's.. had a few near misses that cost me and I think two flinches (or was that punches?) :lol: that took me out to the tire.. :frusty: I had two 16's the second half, none in the first, but too many 17's and 18's the first half and too many 18's the second half.. 

Ii like the new bunny (on the first half).. that was a challenging bunny target.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Let me start by again saying that RATTELMAN in THEMAN!!! Thanks bud!!

We were there bright and early......730am to be exact....rolled in just ahead of Mikey. After a few minutes of allow Mr. Leiter to admire my UNC Nat'l Championship shirt.....we hit the range.

After only 2 target we were acosted by the security crew sent down from the geriatric club of Mayberry.....after I calmly explained that we were with Mikey L. we were given free range of the place as any VIP should!!!

As always AAA knows how to prepare for guests!!! Tip top shape, no sticks to trip over, no leaves to walk thru...it rivalled Augusta's pristiness...heck half of the targets were brand new.

WV Double Lung (aka RYE:wink yet again manages to crush his personal best (set yesterday at 530) with a 535 today and that includes at least 4 easy giveaways that I can think of off hand.....that 540 is in your very near future my friend!!!! Heck could there be a 550 in you before the seasons over?????

As always I enjoy every arrow I get to watch Mikey shoot!!! He crushed the course today with a 553 (including a 4 due to a loose vane that came off mid-flight), can't wait to hit the hills of Redding with you in a few weeks.......partner!!!!

Young Jedi once again was able to pull the fleece over our heads and is still the undisputed light heavy weight reining and defending Hooter King. That punk has gotten 2 crispies from me in two days, one from Ronnie West, 2 from WV DL and the covetted one from Mikey L.! Heck I don't even have one of those!!! Again today he just missed the 50 mark with a 49 and while he manaaged to get all of the bunnies he did dump one on the 35 fan.

My bow arm once again felt like I was conducting a chorus and an orchestra all at once!!! After about 4 targets my bubble held up a white flag and gave up.....didn't see that guy after that!!!! Any stories you hear about a 556 and me are completely and utterly false and mis-construed....don't you know "you can't believe everything you read on the internet"!!!

Only other scores I heard was Paulino was down only 4 after 14....he had the easier half left so he should be in with a solid 50+

Trent's vaginitis flared up again today and he was unable to make it.....please send all donations for his Vagisil Prescriptions directly to Autumn Sky Outfitters!!!!

I saw a sight on Cosain's (sp) bow for the first time ever......look out all you JOE FSler's he knows how to win!!!!

Other people I saw but didn't get to speak to: Hix, Weinstien, Sticky, Meekins, Nelson ( yes I saw through the Swarvski's that you're still playing in the sand box with the pins???), 

As we all suspected Minx Jr. (aka Brown Hornet) was too skeered to show.....Nino called me this am and said he had a text form Horny, telling him to let everyone think that it was Nino's fault they didn't show but the truth is that Horny is a fraidy cat!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I shot with Bruce and Nelson.. Ol pins kicked our butts...  Though Puncher struggled the first half with his loop tryin to eat his nocks.. at halftime he regrouped, disappeared off to the parking lot, came back with a new loop and some tied nock points and did much better on the back half.. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinky....Hinky.....seems like your rise to the Pro ranks resulted in a head bump on the way to the next level.....

Skeered....:chortle:

We will be on the course soon enough.........I knew I wasn't shooting today the other day. Heck I didn't even get in until about 3:30 this morning anyway. :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments. We had a totoal of 43 dot shooters and only 9 Zoo animal shooters. I DNF today. Ran out of gas after 4 targets. I guess yesterday took more out of me then I thought. This getting old really sucks. Randy, I think Trents BOY shot something like a 554. Old man Hix shot a 546. Not to shabby for a upper 60 Year old. See you all real soon. Thanks again for those that came out today to play in our yard. Ed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

43 to 7.....what a smack down. :clap:

Ed your range is always top notch....I am really sad that I couldn't shoot today  

See ya next time though


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

By the way we had 2 new Female FS today. Gail shot a 465 and Krystal shot a 440 (Unable to get enough clearance to get a 70 or 80 even with the sight bar pulled all the way in) Ladies my hat is off to the both of you Great shootin :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Way to go Randy and Mike! :set1_applaud: C'mon...lets get some more scores.
> 
> Sticky, its time to spill it. What did ya shoot? :wink:


Jerry what happened. I was hoping to see you at the shoot. Better watch out or you may find yourself slipping away from archery......... Maybe next time if Hornet isn't to SKEERED you guys can come out and play:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments. We had a totoal of 43 dot shooters and only 9 Zoo animal shooters. I DNF today. Ran out of gas after 4 targets. I guess yesterday took more out of me then I thought. This getting old really sucks. Randy, I think Trents BOY shot something like a 554. Old man Hix shot a 546. Not to shabby for a upper 60 Year old. See you all real soon. Thanks again for those that came out today to play in our yard. Ed


Yep, working your arse off the day before makes it tough to shoot the next.  Been there, done that. Nice job Ed. You folks at AAA always do a nice job. :77:

How did the 'scrawny guy' shoot?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Jerry what happened. I was hoping to see you at the shoot. Better watch out or you may find yourself slipping away from archery......... Maybe next time if Hornet isn't to SKEERED you guys can come out and play:wink:


I've been stuck in San Diego for two weeks. Believe you me, I've been held over in worse places.  I was headed to the airport on Friday when I got a call.............. Dang job gets in the way of my shooting far too often. 

Definately gotta shoot with Hornet and Stciky again. That was my '08 highlight.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Jerry what happened. I was hoping to see you at the shoot. Better watch out or you may find yourself slipping away from archery......... Maybe next time if Hornet isn't to SKEERED you guys can come out and play:wink:


Did you get into some of that hooch?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did you get into some of that hooch?


I don't drink and you weren't here?????.....What I heard from the big boys just points to you being, shall we say a little unnerved. Now you know I wouldn't even begin to start some horrible rumor:wink: Hope you had a great day and by the way what was on the *OXYGEN* channel today that was so intriguing to keep you away??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> I don't drink and you weren't here?????.....What I heard from the big boys just points to you being, shall we say a little unnerved. Now you know I wouldn't even begin to start some horrible rumor:wink: Hope you had a great day and by the way what was on the *OXYGEN* channel today that was so intriguing to keep you away??


Well it's been proven that those big boys don't know as much as they think they do before.....

I am shooting fine.....just wasn't gonna make it today....nothing more nothing less. 

What's the oxygen channel :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well it's been proven that those big boys don't know as much as they think they do before.....
> 
> I am shooting fine.....just wasn't gonna make it today....nothing more nothing less.
> 
> What's the oxygen channel :noidea:


You know that girlie channel that requires at least one box of tissues:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> By the way we had 2 new Female FS today. Gail shot a 465 and Krystal shot a 440 (Unable to get enough clearance to get a 70 or 80 even with the sight bar pulled all the way in) Ladies my hat is off to the both of you Great shootin :darkbeer:


Most excellent shooting ladies.. :thumb: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*1st field shoot*



Rattleman said:


> By the way we had 2 new Female FS today. Gail shot a 465 and Krystal shot a 440 (Unable to get enough clearance to get a 70 or 80 even with the sight bar pulled all the way in) Ladies my hat is off to the both of you Great shootin :darkbeer:


Thanks Ed, I totally had a blast. Since I only started shooting during the indoor season, I had no idea archery could be so fun. Not that I did not like shooting indoor spots, but this was a whole different animal. I’m still walking around with this big Cheshire cat grin on my face even though my back muscles are feelin’ like I’ve been trying out for the Russian power lifting squad. I’m gonna be lovin’ this game! Many thanks to you, Larry and Sue for your encouragement, patience, and occasional thunks over the head with a 2x4....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Thanks Ed, I totally had a blast. Since I only started shooting during the indoor season, I had no idea archery could be so fun. Not that I did not like shooting indoor spots, but this was a whole different animal. I’m still walking around with this big Cheshire cat grin on my face even though my back muscles are feelin’ like I’ve been trying out for the Russian power lifting squad. I’m gonna be lovin’ this game! Many thanks to you, Larry and Sue for your encouragement, patience, and occasional thunks over the head with a 2x4....:wink:


Gail, sounds like we both started archery with the same illusions - that the archer world rotated around the indoor targets. :wink: I starting shooting on Jan. 10, '08 and quickly got the impression that the indoor game was "where it was at". But then those guys in Raleigh pulled me, (dragging and screaming) outdoors. I know everyone that is into archery enjoys different aspects of the game, but I just can't understand how anyone could not like being outside, walking a 28 target range, and shooting 112 arrows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> You know that girlie channel that requires at least one box of tissues:wink:


Sounds like you know all about that channel :doh:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey Sticky*



IGluIt4U said:


> Sounds like he wised up and started listenin to the Unit.. :chortle: :wink:
> 
> The course was in great shape, thanks Rattleman for all your efforts.. :thumb: :hail:
> 
> ...


Yes we seen you from afar! Wish we couldhave hooked up. That was Kyle and Eleana with us. Little Penny has 4 legs!! LOL!! Kyle kicked BUTT 522, first field shoot! I only got him by 2 pts. I just thank God I beat him! He's getting really hard to live with!LOL!! It was a great shoot! Thnx. Ed for making that call, and prearranging the weather! Course looked great, and we really liked the new Bunnie!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sounds like you know all about that channel :doh:


Yeah my girlfriend loves that channel.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Thanks Ed, I totally had a blast. Since I only started shooting during the indoor season, I had no idea archery could be so fun. Not that I did not like shooting indoor spots, but this was a whole different animal. I’m still walking around with this big Cheshire cat grin on my face even though my back muscles are feelin’ like I’ve been trying out for the Russian power lifting squad. I’m gonna be lovin’ this game! Many thanks to you, Larry and Sue for your encouragement, patience, and occasional thunks over the head with a 2x4....:wink:


Stay with me kid and we'll go places..............Probably jail but hey isn't that a place??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Yeah my girlfriend loves that channel.


So which means....you pretty much have to love that channel. :chortle: 

Do your socks match your vanes :wink:


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Ed,the range was in great shape and the weather was near perfect to shoot in. I got to shoot with x puncher and sticky- we had a blast! MAYBE TOO much fun!.I struggled out a '26 , a far cry from where i want to be! Congrads to Rodger on your '35 ,good shooting!Come on out and see us at Harford on Sunday.nelson


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd like to Nelson but we have a shoot at Tuscarora on Sunday as well. This will be our first for the season and after cleaning up all the back 14 targets and paths I want ot have some fun on it. I need to check with the Hinkelmonster - he said something about trying to get out to Cumberland on Saturday. I need the practice - Redding, CA is next week and I could use all the practice and help I can find.

I am sure we are going to be shooting together a lot over this summer. We should try to beat everyone in the Mids and Nationals this year by pushing each other (while still making it fun). I know how you can shoot - taking the gold should not be a problem for you.

Rog


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Roger...call me!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Yes we seen you from afar! Wish we couldhave hooked up. That was Kyle and Eleana with us. Little Penny has 4 legs!! LOL!! Kyle kicked BUTT 522, first field shoot! I only got him by 2 pts. I just thank God I beat him! He's getting really hard to live with!LOL!! It was a great shoot! Thnx. Ed for making that call, and prearranging the weather! Course looked great, and we really liked the new Bunnie!


Oops.. :doh:  My apologies to Eleana... :embara: :lol: :wink:

Yea, sorry I missed y'all, I hung around as long as I could after we finished, but there were still some out shooting when I left.. :frusty:

Sounds like Kyle will have yer number by the end of the summer.. :mg; :fear:  :wink:

Hope to see y'all again at another.. perhaps this weekend.. :noidea: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

If anyone from Anne Arundle Archers is interested I have a Kerosene Heater for sale in the classifieds here. I live in Gambrills so I am close to the range.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907803


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Drawin Deadly said:


> If anyone from Anne Arundle Archers is interested I have a Kerosene Heater for sale in the classifieds here. I live in Gambrills so I am close to the range.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907803


Gonna be 80 degrees on saturday....won't need it


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

dncx said:


> Ed,the range was in great shape and the weather was near perfect to shoot in. I got to shoot with x puncher and sticky- we had a blast! MAYBE TOO much fun!.I struggled out a '26 , a far cry from where i want to be! Congrads to Rodger on your '35 ,good shooting!Come on out and see us at Harford on Sunday.nelson


Thanks Nelson for the kind words. I am planning on coming to Harford Sunday. Ed


----------

